# What is your favorite hunt?



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

My favorite hunt was my first duck hunt, the youth opener. We left our house probably 4 a.m. to get a spot on the lake, we were hoping we were one of the first there. well it wasn't early enough lots of people were there. We got the boat in the water got our waders on, got the guns and shells and off we went. We finally arrived at our spot, we threw the decoys out got in position and we were ready to hunt. As soon as shooting hours became valid the ducks started flying and shooting began. One boy said 2 teal coming in and at the same time a flock of black birds were flying by us. One of the boys pulled up and shot he thought the black birds were the teal, he was dead wrong and blew about 10 of them out of the air. I remember my first shot the duck was coming in to land with the decoys and I stopped him in mid air. As the sun came up the action was slower, then out in the distance we heard geese we started calling and sure enough they were headed right to us, we were all nervous they would spook but they didn't, out of the flock we dropped one. For about 20 minutes after all the other hunters around us were trying to call back in the geese. It was a very fun hunt because it was my first and I had no idea what to expect. Quite a few of us limited out and I can't wait to take my own son on the opener. What is your favorite hunting experience and why?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

My favorite hunt was my first deer hunt three years ago. I had never hunted deer before and didn't know much except what I had read on the old DWR forum. I went with a friend and hiked all over the mountain, about 8 miles. On the second day we hiked to a different area that ended up being about 12 miles after all was said and done. I took a shot on a nice 3 by 4 and missed around 2 in the afternoon. Most likely because it was my first deer on my first hunt and I had major buck fever. When I shot at the first deer we saw a ton of deer move on the hill behind it. We booked it down the hill we were on and up the next to see if we could get in position for another shot. As the deer were moving over the next hill there were 3 bucks in the herd and one was a really big 4 point. Even though the biggest buck stopped and looked at us before it went over the hill, I decided not to take the shot because I felt it was too far for my comfort range. The rest of the afternoon I was kicking myself for missing that first deer. The funniest part of the day was a doe came around the side of the hill I was standing on got within about 15 yards and when it noticed me took off down the hill... Right at my friend and almost ran over him. We kept on glassing the hills till about an hour before the last day of our hunt. We called it a day and headed back to the truck. I was so disappointed. Then about 200 yards from the truck, and maybe ten minutes before the end of legal shooting light, I saw a bunch of deer on the hillside and it looked like a bunch of doe. I pulled my binoculars out and looked to see and saw that one of them had two little forked antlers. It was following a big doe that was probably its mama. :shock: I settled in and took the shot at about 120 yards. This time I connected and he went down within about 40 yards. It was funny cause we hiked a lot but ended up shooting a deer a few hundred yards from the truck. It was my favorite because it was a my first hunt. The next year's buck was a lot bigger but the first one is still my favorite.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine was probably a doe hunt in East Canyon 3 years ago with my son. His first experience big game hunting with dad. He loved it and i will never forget that short hour of the hunt. There are others but i am too tired right now.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine would have to be, a goose hunt out at BRBR. Christmas day brand new 870 remington not a soul anywhere! I saw around 500 geese I busted the 1st one that came over.Big flocks coming down low, this don't happen all the time form me. Missed 10 times in a row settled down. I was a like a little kids at Christmas, Wife just reminded me. LOL ne....wez!!! Got my last 2 birds and smiled all the way home. I got a fox with a bow once. That was awesome as well.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Two come to mind for me.

First- I must have been about 5 years old and remember my dad packing me on his back with the decoys for the first time I was able to hunt with him. He sat me on an old muskrat house and proceeded to call in the ducks. When he got up to shoot I was so excited I jumped up with him and fell in the water. He wanted to take me back in and I started to cry. Hung out in that swamp for what seemed like hours after that didn't make a sound. I did not want to quit. That is my first impression of wanting to become a hunter. Thanks dad, RIP.

Second- My son who got into archery hunting at a young age, decided to get dad into it. He talked me into getting a bow and trying elk hunting. The time he called in an elk for my first bow kill was one of the best times of my life. Seemed like it all had come full circle. Thanks son, can't wait for August 15th


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Squirrels in an Illinois woods, full of nuts.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm serious.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably last fall when I took my boys and my Dad to Montana with me for some deer and pheasant hunting. We were about 5 days on a private ranch. Plenty of deer. The first time my boys have gone with me. And my Dad is up there in age and a lifetime of heart problems - so a great thing to share with him as well. 

Second great hunt would be an antelope hunt near Challis, Idaho in 1986. I was 16 and drew the tag. I took my Dad, and the old man I had adopted - ***** Joe. Old mountain man type - mid 70s, long beard and handlebar stache - wore his buckskins for the hunt. Great time.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite hunt in the Archery deer hunt. I have been huning the same spot for 20+ years and it holds lots of good memories and hopefully will continue to make more. As I get older amd more busy with family and work I don't get out as much as I did when I was single and could hunt alot more here in Utah and out of state, but the Archery deer hunt will be one hunt I will not miss.

MArk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Any P-dog hunt I've been on. But the last two to Montana were spectacular. 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My favorite hunt was my first deer hunt when I was 13. It was up Temple fork up logan canyon on opening day of the muzzleloader hunt with my dad. We drove on the Temple Fork road until we found a decent little ravine we could hike up. After about an hour of hiking we decided to take a 10 minute rest. Then out of no where a bunch of deer started running down the ravine about 40 yards in front of us. One of them had antlers so I raised up my bolt action .45 cal CVA muzzleloader and pulled the trigger. When the smoke cleared, we found the small 2 point about 50 yards down the ravine... dead. Good times.


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

My favorite hunt is the pheasant hunt. If you can travel a little bit you can stretch your season into a few months. You can also start hunting at a young age and effectively hunt later in life. It also involves a dog, which adds to the enjoyment.

My most memorable hunts are my sons first pheasants and archery deer. A trip to canada with a group of friends for caribou, and an archery Couse deer buck that took me four trips to Arizona to collect.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Rifle deer hunt three years ago. My dad spent his 50th birthday with me up in the mountains chasing deer. He enjoys it because I'm an addict, but without me he would have spent his 50th doing something else I'm certain of it. We did the usual guys only stuff, and ate the most greasy unhealthy meals you could think of. My dad's birthday was on Sunday, day two into the hunt. I shot my deer just before sunset on his birthday. He shot his Tuesday in an interesting manner. We ride our four wheelers for about 40 minutes up to the top of the mountain, then hike down in for a good hour and a half to get to our favorite canyon almost every morning we hunt. We saw some deer, but couldnt put horns on any of them. We had to be home later that evening. Riding back to clean up camp about 230 in the afternoon we were planning our next visit back up to try and get his deer. We were nearly back to camp in a place where I had never seen any sign of deer before. We were moving along at a fairly rapid rate sure that this trip war over. I looked over into some sagebrush and saw two ears looking at me. I stopped and showed my dad the obvious doe not 20 yards away. When we got off for a closer look a good half dozen deer stood. My dad shot his biggest deer of his life not 20 yards off a heavily traveled road. It wasn't anything huge, but once we got the deer loaded onto the bike he turned to me and said that he would never forget his 50th birthday. Awesome memory  .


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Every hunt that I went on with my Father until his death in 1995. Now I hunt with a whole new group of friends and look forward to archery hunting in Utah and seeing some great people that I have met there during the last 6 years.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Every hunt that I went on with my Father until his death in 1995. Now I hunt with a whole new group of friends and look forward to archery hunting in Utah and seeing some great people that I have met there during the last 6 years.


Getting close my friend!

My favorite hunt was last year on my LE archery elk hunt. It was also the most difficult 3 weeks of my life, but I was with great friends who helped me through some hard times with laughs and hard hunting. Although I didn't fill my tag, the time spent with good people on my favorite mountain on the planet. I had good friends become great friends, strangers become good friends, and I gained a deeper appreciation for the blessing of good friends and being able to spend time in the hills. I never came close to killing an elk, but I think about that hunt every day.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

All my hunts are my favorite. Anytime I can get out and hunt anything I will be in heaven.
But if I had to choose it would be the time I went with my father when I was about 12 down by Monticello we seen so many deer and had a blast chasing them he ended up getting a little 3 point. 
I guess another one would be last year when I got my first coyote.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with Wyoming antelope. THERE'S JUST SOOOO MANY!!!!


----------



## hunting124 (Sep 3, 2009)

I hardly remember when was my first hunt long years ago, but I prefer to love hunting deers. They were so much been really challenging and that's what I love.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

First deer hunt for me. My old man had a heart attack in August that year. He still wanted to take me out for my first hunt. He let me sluff school after a doctors appointment and we headed up into the hills. We had to stay fairly close to the road due to his health. He dropped me off and let me hike to where he would set up. After a push or two, I went up and sat next to him and just talked for a while. He decided he wanted to try a push for me. He took about 2 steps down the hill and a small buck jumped up. I decided to walk with him after that. We pushed through the quakies and that then I heard a "Crack" "its a big one". I ran up a little hill pulled my gun up found the ears and antlers. "Crack" right in the back of the head, he was at just over 200 yards dead run up hill. It was "awesome". Never forget it. I guess any hunt with my old man. I really enjoy it. He kinda stopped doing a lot of the hunting we used to do together when I left for the Corps. Little brothers didn't drag him out like I used to I guess. I plan on changing that this year.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to comment. You guys telling us about hunting with your Dad's are the kind of thing that keeps me coming back to this forum. Keep those stories coming! If any of you have not taken advantage of hunting with your Dad, DO IT. You never know when you will loose that opportunity. All I have left is BEING the Dad, it's good too, but not the same.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

My favorite hunt was about 9 years ago. I had been talking about the Hunt all year long and when it came time to go, my kids decided they wanted to tag along so I decided to give the wife a few days rest and took them with me. We all fit into my little Toyota reg cab pickup. Me, my 9 yr old daughter, 7 yr old son, and my 2 yr old son. We were packed in pretty tight and we had all our gear so we headed for the hills. We stopped to buy some treats and that kept them entertained for a while. Once we got to our area we had to drive up a pretty rough and bumpy road to get there, my 7 yr old son was on the end and as we creeped up the road he kept bumping his head on the window, after this happened a couple of times my daughter started giggling about it, and when she laughs I can't help but laugh also, pretty soon we were all laughing all the way up the road. 

When we found our spot we set up our camp with a tent, small folding table, gas stove and the rest, and I put up a little tarp around a porta-potty in the trees so they could have their privacy. It was great! That night it was pretty dang cold but we had plenty of gear and blankets. My 7yr old son put on 3 sets of pajamas, 2 ski caps, 3 pairs of sock and 2 pair of gloves and on top of all that he had a sleeping back inside of another sleeping bag. We all giggled when we realized what he was doing. He was so dang cute! Opening morning I got up and got ready and just hiked up on the sidehill and found a rock within sight of camp. I took a radio and left one with them. I always stayed within 400 - 500 yards of camp. When the sun came up they started to stir, so we would talk back and forth with the radio. They really liked that. Then I hiked back down to camp and we had breakfast. After breakfast we found a few trails to hike on so we did a little bit of hunting / exploring. My 7yr spotted some does across the canyon so we sat down to watch them through the binoculars. They were so excited about spotting the deer by themselves. 

We had a great time, and in thinking about it, this was probably the least "serious" hunt I have ever been on but without a doubt the Best, Most Enjoyable Hunt I have ever had. Almost everday of the next year my 2 yr old would ask when we could go deer hunting again. 

Good Times Were Had!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats awsome! I remember hunts liek that with my dad. My dad let us start going when I was like 4. It was always good times. I am sure you kids will always remember it as I still do.


----------

